# Infocomm 2009



## ruinexplorer (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey everyone. I won't be able to make it to Infocomm this year (Orlando). My boss gets to go. :neutral: I'd appreciate a show report from anyone who actually will be attending. I'm hoping for something more personal than what we will get in all the trade mags. 

Brad, do you think you'll have time to share what you see?

Thanks!


----------



## museav (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll try but it is difficult to get to the entire floor so you'll be getting more my individual focus.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 16, 2009)

Excellent. I hope you have a great time. The projection summit looked quite good.


----------

